# noisy engine



## solimines (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok here is my situation
I have finally sold my car but i promised to take care of my noisy engine. i thought it was the typical chain against the upper guide. So i went into that today to take the guide off, to find that the noise did not go away. Now i am pretty frustrated for what it might be.
So does anyone know what else it might be, i need to fix this thingt this week, so i can sell it. But i dno't want to do a whoel timing chain job, if there is anything i can do to make the chain rattling noise go away, or soemthing i can tell him to make him comforatble that nothing is really wrong. Oh by the way the noise goes away when the RPM's are up. So a friend said it might be valve tapping. But it sounds to much like a chain rattling. let me know if this is detrimental and i HAVE to do the timing chain. or if there is some other way that i can shut this thing up.
thanks ahead of time for your help, nissanforum people rock!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

solimines said:


> Ok here is my situation
> I have finally sold my car but i promised to take care of my noisy engine. i thought it was the typical chain against the upper guide. So i went into that today to take the guide off, to find that the noise did not go away. Now i am pretty frustrated for what it might be.
> So does anyone know what else it might be, i need to fix this thingt this week, so i can sell it. But i dno't want to do a whoel timing chain job, if there is anything i can do to make the chain rattling noise go away, or soemthing i can tell him to make him comforatble that nothing is really wrong. Oh by the way the noise goes away when the RPM's are up. So a friend said it might be valve tapping. But it sounds to much like a chain rattling. let me know if this is detrimental and i HAVE to do the timing chain. or if there is some other way that i can shut this thing up.
> thanks ahead of time for your help, nissanforum people rock!



Unfortunatly as the engine ages, the chain streches beyound what the tension pulley can handle. The only way to resolve this is to replace the chain. Another options is to run a thicker oil and see if the noise quiets down.

Frank


----------

